# funny taste :(



## bkram22 (Jul 8, 2008)

so my buds are completly dry and have been curing for 7 days now...  so i decided to give them a little taste last night.. when i smoked the buds they really have a akward taste to them... not a harsh taste nor really a bad taste just a funny taste... a taste that i know isnt supposed to be...   i dont know what i could have done wrong or if they just need to be cured for longer...  i am new to all of this and any suggestions or comments would greatly be appreciated...  the high is a nice cerebrol head high just a weird taste really has me down in the dumps... i was really excited about my first harvest!!  thanks guys u guys are the best!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

you probably just need to cure them a little longer,how long b-4 you harvested did you cut the plants off from nutes? sometimes if you dont flush all them nutes out long enough,the herb will sometimes have a wierd taste to em.answer that and we'll go from there.-peace


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 8, 2008)

*My bud had a very HARSH taste that made me choke but the longer I let it cure the better and less harsh it was.  I used mason jars and just burped them a few times a day for like 3 weeks before they started smoking good.  *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

yea definitly use the mason jars (a.k.a. canning jars) just do as meghan said and take the lid off the jars 2-3 times a day for a minute each time. and always be on the look out for any mold forming on the buds or the side of the jar,(YOU OBVIOUSLY DO NOT WANT MOLD) but sad to say it does happen to some people that pack the jars too full and/or dont "burp" the jars enough. try this,and give the buds a few weeks, and I.M.O. if this doesnt work,i dont know whatelse you could do.if its the nutes/additives  you taste then theres really no way to get that wierd taste out.  -hope this helps ya out,if anybody disagrees w/ anything i just posted or has a better way or alternative way to do this.please explain.im been growin since the early 90's and have had my fair share of buds that didnt taste  all that great or had that wierd taste.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny taste? Turn her over.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 8, 2008)

does it taste like gym dirty gym socks ??? if so, prololy too much nitro


----------



## imager777 (Jul 8, 2008)

Your buddies are probably playing a joke on you and gave your buds the ol' swampass treatment.  They're probably laughing hysterically every time you smoke it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 8, 2008)

imager777 said:
			
		

> Your buddies are probably playing a joke on you and gave your buds the ol' swampass treatment. They're probably laughing hysterically every time you smoke it.


lolololololololol........lololololololo.......


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## Abso (Jul 9, 2008)

A watercure is suppose to rid the buds of any left over nutes flavoring that you might have.


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 9, 2008)

you should of flushed them with plain water a week before harvest, your tasting the nutes basically, you can try sweetleaf next time (advanced nutrients), or there's the molasses way of giving your smoke a sweet taste/aroma


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)

SQUEEF MONKEY said:
			
		

> does it taste like gym dirty gym socks ??? if so, prololy too much nitro


 
How do you know what a dirty gym sock tastes like?


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

:yeahthat::rofl:



			
				Barrelhse said:
			
		

> Funny taste? Turn her over.


 
:rofl::rofl:


sorry,, back to the question in hand ,,
i also read on here somewhere about the water cure,,, ,, never tried it tho,good luck with getting a tasty smoke :48:


----------



## bkram22 (Jul 9, 2008)

ok so i did flush the plants about a week b4 harvest and they were cut off from all nutes about a week and a half b4 harvest....  they have been curing now for about 6 or 7 days... the taste is not harsh at all its just a funny taste thats the only way i know how to describe it... lol  they taste exactly the way that they smell....  and i cant really describe neither... lol  i have been burping them like twice a day and im hoping if i cure them for longer they will get better.....  i am also interested in this water cure could someone explain????? what exactly is that?????  thanks guys


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 9, 2008)

how are you curing them as of right now? out in the open,or mason jars?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27110&highlight=water+cure


----------



## bkram22 (Jul 9, 2008)

i am currently curing them in mason jars...


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

the funny taste in your marijuana could be from the plant food, nutrients that your using


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

bkram22 said:
			
		

> ok so i did flush the plants about a week b4 harvest and they were cut off from all nutes about a week and a half b4 harvest....


 
If they were not recieving nutes at that time why did you flush them, flushing means to given em water.  Maybe you just don't like the taste of the strain.  What is the strain?


----------



## bkram22 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just thought that u were supposed to do a final flush b4 u harvest? noob mistake i guess... lol  this was my first grow and it was all from bag seed... in the end i had two plants that look prodominately sativas and three plant prodominately indicas but was bag seed.. the taste seems to be gettin a little better as they cure longer....  i am now currently on my 2nd grow and i went for quality genetics this time i am currently growing 10 nirvana blue mystics and 10 nirvanas afgan...  i have germed all 20 seeds and to my suprise they all popped in less than 2 days...    they are just now starting to break soil...  i will def. keep u guys updated...  i started using this site 4 mnths ago and for the first two months i just read man... i read every post on this site.. lol  (at least thats how it felt)  i have become very educated from this site and now plan to apply what  you all have taught me and i thank you for that.... there are some really awesome ppl on this board.... thanks guys....


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 12, 2008)

bkram22 said:
			
		

> I just thought that u were supposed to do a final flush b4 u harvest? noob mistake i guess... lol this was my first grow and it was all from bag seed... in the end i had two plants that look prodominately sativas and three plant prodominately indicas but was bag seed.. the taste seems to be gettin a little better as they cure longer.... i am now currently on my 2nd grow and i went for quality genetics this time i am currently growing 10 nirvana blue mystics and 10 nirvanas afgan... i have germed all 20 seeds and to my suprise they all popped in less than 2 days...  they are just now starting to break soil... i will def. keep u guys updated... i started using this site 4 mnths ago and for the first two months i just read man... i read every post on this site.. lol (at least thats how it felt) i have become very educated from this site and now plan to apply what you all have taught me and i thank you for that.... there are some really awesome ppl on this board.... thanks guys....


 
i agree this site is awsome.....as for your bud i think your talking about that fresh almost "grassy" taste....just keep curing like you and the others have said, youll prob'ly be allright


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 14, 2008)

i have ruff friends


----------

